# Constipation and weird dry lighter colored clumps in stool



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been constipated for a few days now. I didn't go for a few days and the last three days I have had very very hard bowel movements. Like large balls. Not very much at all though.I have been taking milk of magnesia for help the last few days.So yesterday I noticed something I have never noticed before. While my stools have been very hard they have still been of normal color for the most part. Well yesterday looking down after I went a little I see that my stool has this weird stuff in it. Most of the stool is dark brown but there are parts of it that are this very light colored and just looks weird.The only way I can explain it is like very dried out lighter colored peanut butter. Yet is is not hard or brown like the rest of my stool. Much weirder looking than i am explaining. I have also seen these little white balls in my stool here and there. I have seen this for the last three days.I have barely eaten anything these last few days because I haven't felt very good and the few things I have eaten don't look like this.This is following a trend of my stools looking abnormal. Last week they were mixed color. Part dark and part light. Next they are very dark and I worry that I am bleeding in my stomach. Now this. I also haven't felt very good lately.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All this stool analysis won't get you anywhere and seems to all be within what happens even to normal people's stools. IBSers get a bit more variety than normal, but really focusing on the stool just tends to increase anxiety. It is common for IBSers to have visible mucus with their stools (all people have some mucus every BM of their life).Constipated stools tend to be darker than non-constipated stools and all this worry really isn't good for you.


----------

